# Different Direction



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Well I thought I'd put this out there for discussion. Has anyone thought about using Pro or Simi-pro Powered monitors for a Multi-channel theater system? Something like Audioengine A-5 front, center, rear center and A-2 for rear. They have been getting nice reviews. 
http://www.audioengineusa.com/store/
Or I know there are a bunch of people on here who like the performance / value of Behringer products, I've heard a few of their products @ a Guitar center near my house. http://www.behringer.com/02_products/group_index.cfm?mid=2&ID=200&lang=eng#STUDIO MONITORS

Couple something like these with a killer sub, add a nice processor and Volia! 
The nice thing about a powered speaker is all the guess work has been done for you. Driver interaction with the amp being engineered to work together. The High end Company Meridian has been touting the virtues of a fully powered system for years. 
This would be for a small theater room maybe 10'x12 or so. 

Let me know some ideas. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2007)

Really? Has no one thought about this?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

One of the guys over at Secrets reviewed the A2's and I think he's using them for his desktop computer. Marshall... our podcast guru, reviewed them.

Ethan Winer of RealTraps, another one of our mods here, uses the Mackie power speakers in his setup. 

I think powered speakers are definitely a consideration, although I've never considered them myself for HT. 

Good point about it taking the guess work out of play.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

The new Stereophile has some measurements on the A2 and while I have not seen them one of my friends who is also addicted to audio told me they were some of the best measurements he has seen for the price. I would go out and look at the Stereophile or wait a week or so for them to print the measurements online.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

The only downside would be needing to run power to each speaker, a slightly more troublesome time adjusting levels, and still needing a processor of some kind. If you're going to have all that, you might as well go with a traditional passive speaker/AVR or Pre/Pro Amps.

For a stereo setup though, it makes a lot of sense. For a desktop, bedroom, ipod dock replacement, you should end your search with the A2.

But yeah, powered monitors sound great. I'd stick with the A5s in a large room, if you go that route.


----------

